# Ski and Stay - New England



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

So about 4 to like 6 of us are trying to rent a townhouse or cabin or anywhere away from a hotel to stay at a mountain and snowboard for like 3 days. I'm trying to find a place thats cheap, I mean were college kids and can sleep on a floor if we have one bed, so no big deal. But our main concern is trying to find a townhome or cabin so we can have some fun while were not on the mountain.

So my question is does anyone know a good mountain we can stay at for fairly cheap, and get a townhouse we can chill at for like two to three nights, that does or doesnt include lift tickets.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Ive been looking for something similar. I was looking to go up to killington for a few nights. I searched and found soem places that were like $400, Im guessing thats per person for 3 nights.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

theres a ton of places near bromley in VT, also magic mt is very close


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

about 4 of us are looking for something late march early april. if anyone has any good deals they know about please share!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Sugarloaf USA in Maine has some pretty sweet deals if you rent a condo. Somewhere to the tune of $80 per person per night with a lift ticket included. Did that last year and it was awesome


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

found a great deal for for Stratton . $149 2 days ski and stay with hot breakfast! Marbledge Inn, East Dorset, Vermont

someone please tell me conditions will still be good up there April 5th. please??


----------

